# New guy weazel



## weazel (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm new to the board been on the boards and in the game for 10+yrs coming over from asf. Hopefully I can learn a bit and spread what knowledge I have to you fellas thanks admin,wesley,etc for inviting me on. I like lifting,weapons,mma if it hurts I like it!


----------



## brazey (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## THEJOKER (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome 


If you have any questions or want an list, email RED BIRD at redsxript@ctemplar.com.


----------



## docmartin1020 (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

